

Bill Gross: The single biggest reason why startups succeed - peeyek
http://on.ted.com/p0dYX
Complete link: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ted.com&#x2F;talks&#x2F;bill_gross_the_single_biggest_reason_why_startups_succeed
======
kzhahou
TED talk with clickbait title, now HN clickbait.

It's a "single reason": can someone post that single reason here to save us
the time of sitting through a TED talk?

~~~
lamentspants
Luck, basically. And taking advantage of luck. Like always.

------
Animats
Yeah, clickbait. The only sentence that matters:

 _" The number one thing was timing. Timing accounted for 42 percent of the
difference between success and failure."_

------
peeyek
Complete link:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/bill_gross_the_single_biggest_reaso...](http://www.ted.com/talks/bill_gross_the_single_biggest_reason_why_startups_succeed)

------
hhjj
I save you time : timing.

